# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Wat verandert er in 2011?

## Leontien

Per 1 januari 2011 verandert uw zorgverzekering op een aantal punten. Er zijn veranderingen in het basispakket, de eigen bijdrage en het eigen risico. Op deze pagina leest u wat er verandert.

*Veranderingen eigen risico en eigen bijdrage zorgverzekering per 1 januari 2011*
* Het verplicht eigen risico in 2011 is 170 euro (was 165 euro in 2010). 
* Voor fysiotherapie bij een chronische aandoening en oefentherapie moeten mensen 12 behandelingen zelf betalen. In 2010 waren dat er 9. Dit geldt voor verzekerden boven 18 jaar. 
* Nacontroles van levende donoren vallen in 2011 niet langer onder het verplicht eigen risico van de donor. 

*Veranderingen in het basispakket zorgverzekering per 1 januari 2011*
Per 1 januari 2011 verdwijnt een aantal vergoedingen uit het basispakket. Maar er worden ook vergoedingen aan het basispakket toegevoegd. Hier leest u welke vergoedingen uit het basispakket gaan en welke er bij komen.

*Vergoedingen die per 1 januari 2011 uit het basispakket gaan:*
* tandheelkundige zorg voor mensen boven de 18; 
* de pil voor vrouwen boven de 21; 
* hulpmiddelen zoals rollator, krukken en looprek; 
* antidepressiva worden alleen nog vergoed bij bepaalde zware indicaties. Welke indicaties dat zijn, wordt nog vastgesteld; 
* eenvoudige extracties (tand of kies trekken) door de kaakchirurg.

*Vergoedingen die per 1 januari 2011 in het basispakket komen:*
* de eerste 9 behandelingen bekkenfysiotherapie in verband met urine-incontinentie worden vergoed; 
* hulp bij stoppen met roken. 

*Voorgenomen maatregelen over zorgverzekeringen die niet doorgaan in 2011*
Een aantal maatregelen over zorgverzekeringen waar eerst wel sprake van was, gaat niet door in 2011. De maatregelen die niet doorgaan zijn:

* de eigen bijdragen voor logopedie, ergotherapie, dieetadvisering; 
* de eigen bijdrage voor de GGZ tweede lijn; 
* de eigen bijdrage van maximaal 200 euro voor medicijnen; 
* de maatregel dat de eigen bijdrage voor een verblijf in een AWBZ instelling minstens 400 euro per maand moet zijn. 


Bron: kiesbeter.nl

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Leontien,

Bedankt voor de informatie...ik zal er extra goed op letten, want ik ben er wel eens wat nonchalant mee omgegaan ( èn vergeten) en keek helemaal niet in de papieren, ik dacht dat het wel goed zit, maar het blijft belangrijk om alles met aandacht te lezen...hartstikke fijn dat we geen eigen bijdragen hoeven te leveren voor medicijngebruik, anders moeten we altijd betalen en als patient ( chronisch) is het al duur genoeg!!! 

Groeten Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------

